# Endlich! Nvidia 295.73 WHQL ist da...



## Jonny2268 (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo, Fans und Freunde von PCGHX!

Endlich ein WHQL Treiber von Nvidia. Wurde mehr als Zeit.

Änderungen (leider noch englisch):

 This is the first WHQL-certified  driver from the _R295_  family of  drivers. It is the recommended upgrade for all GeForce users,  especially those  playing the latest hot PC games like _Battlefield  3_, _Diablo III_, _Mass Effect 3_, or _The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_. These drivers come packed with  GeForce-exclusive performance and quality enhancements and are now _Microsoft WHQL-certified_.
*R295  Highlight Summary*
_New  features and performance since last WHQL-certified driver_


Game-changing  performance boost of up to 45% in _The  Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_, "the fastest selling title in _Steam's_ history"
Up  to 2x performance _Mass Effect 3 _with_ SLI technology._
_GeForce-exclusive_ quality enhancements with ambient occlusion  support for _Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3_, _Diablo III_, and _The  Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim._
New_ 3D Vision_ and _SLI_ profiles for over 50 titles.
New _PhysX_ software for the best experience in top _PhysX_ titles like _Alice:  Madness Returns_ and _Batman: Arkham City._
 *R295  Highlight Details*
*Performance*


Increases  performance by up to _45%_ in _The  Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_ (measured with GeForce GTX 560 at 1080p Ultra  settings in indoor scenes vs. 285.62).
Updates  the NVIDIA Control Panel ambient occlusion support for _The  Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim_ to a higher performance profile.
Boosts _Mass Effect 3_ SLI performance to up  to 2x.
 *Ambient  Occlusion*


Adds  ambient occlusion support for _Diablo III_*. *See the comparison  screenshots on GeForce.com.
Updates  the ambient occlusion support for _The Elder Scrolls V:  Skyrim_ to a higher performance profile (also in 290 beta drivers). See  the comparison  screenshots on GeForce.com.
Adds  ambient occlusion support for _Call of Duty: Modern  Warfare 3_ (also in 290 beta drivers). See the comparison  screenshots on GeForce.com.
 *NVIDIA  SLI*


Adds  or updates SLI profiles for:
_Mass Effect 3_
_Kingdoms of Amalur:  Reckoning_
_The Darkness II_
_F1 2011_
_Oil Rush_
_Red Faction:  Armageddon_
_7554_
_Trine 2_
_WRC 2: FIA World  Rally Championship 2011_
_Afterfall: InSanity. _
_ArcheAge_
_Core Blaze_
 
 *NVIDIA 3D  Vision*


Adds  support for _3D Vision_ windowed  mode on DLP HDTVs and on _Optimized for  GeForce_ passive 3D monitors.
Added  new _3D Vision_ laser sight /crosshair  options to better match _Skyrim_ crosshairs.
Adds  or updates 3D Vision profiles for:
_The Adventures of  Tintin – rated Good_
_Afterfall: Insanity –  rated Fair_
_ANNO 2070 - rated Not  Recommended_
_Apache: Air Assault –  rated Fair_
_Black Prophecy –  rated Not Recommended_
_Chaos Online – rated  Fair_
_Choplifter HD - rated  Good_
_Cities XL 2012 -  rated Good_
_Da Vinci Online –  rated Fair_
_Dino D-Day - rated  Good_
_DotA 2 – rating  upgraded to Fair_
_Dungeon and Dragons:  Daggerdale – rated Fair_
_Edge - rated  Excellent_
_Ferrari Project –  rated Not Recommended _
_The First Templar –  rated Fair_
_Fractal – rated  Excellent_
_FreeStyle 2 – rated  Good_
_The Haunted Halls  Reach – rated Excellent_
_Insane 2 - rated  Excellent_
_King Arthur II –  rated Not Recommended_
_Kingdoms of Amalur:  Reckoning – rated Fair_
_Kong Fu Ying Xiong –  rated Fair_
_Love Beat – rated  Good_
_Marvel Super Hero  Squad Online – rated Good_
_Microsoft Flight –  rated Fair_
_Perpetuum – rated  Fair_
_Post Apocalyptic  Mayhem – rated Fair_
_Prototype 2 – rated  Fair_
_Q.U.B.E. – rated  Excellent_
_Quan Qiu Shi Ming –  rated Excellent_
_Red Bull X-Fighters -  rated Excellent_
_rFactor 2 (mod mode)  – rated Good and updated convergence_
_Risen 2: Dark Waters  - rated Fair_
_Saints Row: The Third  – Rated Not Recommended _
_Shadow Company: Left  for Dead – rated Not Recommended _
_Special Force – Rated  Good_
_Tera – rated Good_
_Top Gun: Hard Lock –  rated Not Recommended_
_Tropico 4 – rated  Good_
_Worms Blast – rated  Good_
 
If  you are using _3D Vision_ with the 3D  Vision USB emitter, please read this FAQ  for more details on installation.
 *NVIDIA PhysX*


Updates  PhysX System Software to 9.12.0209 for improved compatibility with Alice:  Madness Returns and Batman: Arkham City.
 *NVIDIA Surround*


Enables _WHQL-certified_ support for _NVIDIA Surround_ on Intel X79  SLI-certified motherboards.
 *HD  Audio*


Updates  HD Audio to version 1.3.12.0.
 *Battlefield  3*


Fixes  instances of texture corruption/artifacts in _Battlefield 3_ when memory constrained (typically 1GB or less  graphics cards running _Ultra_ settings  and high resolutions).
 *Other  Details*


Supports  multiple languages and APIs for GPU computing: CUDA C,  CUDA C++, CUDA Fortran,  OpenCL, DirectCompute, and Microsoft C++ AMP.
Supports single GPU and NVIDIA SLI technology on DirectX 9,  DirectX 10,  DirectX 11, and OpenGL, including 3-way SLI, Quad SLI, and  SLI support on SLI-certified  Intel and AMD motherboards.
 
Hoffe jetzt läufts wieder rund mit Games wie BF3. Auch beim Surfen mit der Fehlermeldung "Ihr Nvidia Treiber wurde wiederhergestellt" ist hoffentlich jetzt Ruhe. Werde gleich mal testen.

Download: http://www.nvidia.de/Download/index.aspx?lang=de

MfG


----------



## GoldenMic (21. Februar 2012)

Das "Endlich" versteh ich jetzt zwar nicht, denn die Beta Treiber waren auch sehr gut.
Aber sind sicherlich nen paar Neuerungen gegenüber der Beta bei.


----------



## blackout24 (21. Februar 2012)

45% Boost in Skyrim. Ich freu mich schon wenn ich nächste Woche wieder zu Hause bin. 
Dann wird nochmal Settings nach oben geschraubt um das wieder zu kompensieren


----------



## Jonny2268 (21. Februar 2012)

@GoldenMic: Der Letzte lies sich bei mir nicht installieren, und mit denen davor hatte ich viele kleine Probs.


----------



## Seabound (21. Februar 2012)

Downloadlink?


----------



## pcfr3ak (21. Februar 2012)

NVIDIA Treiber Download


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. Februar 2012)

Ach ich bleibe bei dem 295.51 !


----------



## orangebutt (21. Februar 2012)

ich hoffe sie haben es geschafft den async im evr renderer rauszubekommen :/ war bei der letzten beta ziemlich nervig.


----------



## Revenger (21. Februar 2012)

Ich glaube das ist der Fix für die ganzen GTX 560 Ti User mit Grafikfehlern:



> Battlefield 3
> 
> * Fixes instances of texture corruption/artifacts in Battlefield 3 when memory constrained (typically 1GB or less graphics cards running Ultra settings and high resolutions).



Wird aber auch mal Zeit


----------



## Seabound (21. Februar 2012)

pcfr3ak schrieb:


> NVIDIA Treiber Download



Dachte nur, hätte in die News gehört...


----------



## BlueLaser (21. Februar 2012)

Revenger schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist der Fix für die ganzen GTX 560 Ti User mit Grafikfehlern:
> 
> 
> 
> Wird aber auch mal Zeit


 
gleich mal testen


----------



## Jonny2268 (21. Februar 2012)

@alle: Downloadlink ergänzt.


----------



## Scarvik (21. Februar 2012)

dauert aber ewig der download


----------



## blubb3435 (21. Februar 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> 45% Boost in Skyrim. Ich freu mich schon wenn ich nächste Woche wieder zu Hause bin.
> Dann wird nochmal Settings nach oben geschraubt um das wieder zu kompensieren


 Das ist die richtige Einstellung!  Getreu dem Motto: Mehr als 60fps sind verschwendete fps (in einem Spiel wie Skyrim zumindest)


----------



## mds51 (21. Februar 2012)

Haben die ihre zerbombten Server im Irak stehen oder was...
0,2kb, das ist ja wie in 28,8k Modem Zeiten....
Da ist der Freeuser-Speed von RS ja der reinste Himmel


----------



## facehugger (21. Februar 2012)

Bei mir hats nicht einmal 2min gedauert, dank 16000er-DSL

Gruß


----------



## mds51 (21. Februar 2012)

Hab 50000er DSl, daran liegts sicher nicht...


----------



## Revenger (21. Februar 2012)

Mit meiner 6k Leitung war es auch schnell runtergeladen 

Die Battlefield Grafikfehler mit einer Gtx 560 TI scheinen wohl wirklich gefixt zu sein. Nach ein parr Stunden Spielzeit, keinen einzigen Fehler bemerkt


----------



## Seabound (21. Februar 2012)

Ich hab ca. 10 Minuten gebraucht. So lange dauern die Nvidia-Treiber immer.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Februar 2012)

Keine 2 Minuten der Download.
DSL 16k und keine Pornodownloads im Hintergrund laufen 
Schaun wa mal, ob der Treiber wirklich so toll ist.


----------



## Gothic1806 (21. Februar 2012)

Hab mit 2,3 mb/s geladen ging n bissl langsam heut .


----------



## NCphalon (21. Februar 2012)

Also ich hab mit durchweg über 3MB/s gezogen, ging ziemlich fix.

Und Skyrim läuft jetz mit SSAO, Grafikmods und Texturepack viel flüssiger


----------



## PCGH_Marc (21. Februar 2012)

Wieso endlich? Ich verstehe diese WHQL-"Geilheit" einfach nicht


----------



## MaB-(GER)- (21. Februar 2012)

Hi, 

hab den neusten Nvidia Treiber gerad installiert, bevor ich dann SLI aktiert hatte, lief alles bestens, seitdem ich SLI aktivert habe, hängt sich das System jede paar Sekunden auf, geht dann wieder normal weiter, hängt wieder für ein paar Sekunden usw.,  mit dem neusten nvidia Beta Treiber hatte ich genau das selbe Problem gehabt, mit den vorherigen Beta Treibern klappt alles einwandfrei und ohne jegliche Probleme. Hat evtl. sonst noch jemand dieses Problem mit dem neusten Treiber nach SLI Aktivierung ?

Gruss

MaB-(GER)-


----------



## Ralle@ (21. Februar 2012)

Das versteht keiner.
Alle denken immer nur weil BETA vor einen Treiber steht das die unrund laufen und viele Bugs haben.
Was aber stimmt ist dass Skyrim runder läuft, sind gute 9FPS mehr und schnelle Kameraschwenks sind um Welten flüssiger als vorher mit dem 295er.


----------



## INU.ID (21. Februar 2012)

Jonny2268 schrieb:


> Auch beim Surfen mit der Fehlermeldung "Ihr Nvidia Treiber wurde wiederhergestellt" ist hoffentlich jetzt Ruhe.


 Hoffentlich, denn das hat ganz schön genervt.


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. Februar 2012)

Kann leider im mom nicht an den PC... habt ihr schon welche Verbesserungen gemerkt  ?


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (22. Februar 2012)

Geht das Downsampling noch über den Treiber? 

Sonst bleibe ich doch lieber bei dem letzten Betatreiber


----------



## Geicher (22. Februar 2012)

Funktioniert jetzt eigentlich der Framelimiter direkt aus dem Treiber?


----------



## Evgasüchtiger (22. Februar 2012)

Gibts in bf3 auch einen leistungsschup?


----------



## 0815 (22. Februar 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Wieso endlich? Ich verstehe diese WHQL-"Geilheit" einfach nicht


 
Hey Marc,
"du darfst alles Essen, musst aber nicht alles verstehen" 

Dazu kann ich dir auch gleich ein Beispiel geben. Ich warte seit dem vorletzten Treiber auf einen funktionierenden WHQL der kompatibel mit meiner Tv-Karte und dem Windows Media Player ist.
Zweitens, Treiberupdate ist das A&O wie die Ablage beim Billard 
Drittens, 45% Skyrim Performance sagen wohl alles plus die Freude der User 

Und und und ... 

Zu Punkt 1. Jemand von euch eine Tv-Karte am Start der über den WMP guckt? Keines Feedback ob er kompatibel ist wäre nett von euch


----------



## Cook2211 (22. Februar 2012)

0815 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich dir auch gleich ein Beispiel geben. Ich warte seit dem vorletzten Treiber auf einen funktionierenden WHQL der kompatibel mit meiner Tv-Karte und dem Windows Media Player ist.
> Zweitens, Treiberupdate ist das A&O wie die Ablage beim Billard
> Drittens, 45% Skyrim Performance sagen wohl alles plus die Freude der User



Ja, aber die Beta Treiber bieten das auch alles. Die letzten Betas funktionierten bestens und haben auch neue Funktionen und bessere Leistung in Games gebracht. Ob der Treiber nun "WHQL" ist, oder nicht spielt eigentlich keine Rolle.


----------



## dustyjerk (22. Februar 2012)

Also Alice: Madness Returns kommt mir auf jede Fall jetzt tatsächlich flüssiger vor!


----------



## RavenlordX (22. Februar 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Das "Endlich" versteh ich jetzt zwar nicht, denn die Beta Treiber waren auch sehr gut.
> Aber sind sicherlich nen paar Neuerungen gegenüber der Beta bei.


 
Sie waren sicher sehr gut, aber Skyrim verwehrte zB. Gnadenlos den Start mit einem Fehlercode 51 bei dem 295er Beta. Beim 290er trat das Problem nicht auf.
Nur durch einen Neustart konnte ich feststellen das es wirklich am Treiber lag. Denn ohne Neustart brachte auch der Downgrade auf 290er nichts.

Ich schreibe es deshalb, weil man ja bei den neuen Treibern von Nvidia nicht mehr zwingend neustarten muss, es aber wie es aussieht doch von nöten ist um den Unterschied zu sehen.


----------



## Domowoi (22. Februar 2012)

Man muss auf jeden Fall neustarten, da Windows nur bei einem Neustart den neuen Treiber lädt. Man muss zwar nicht neustarten damit man weiter arbeiten kann, aber wenn man den neuen Treiber nutzen möchte muss man neu starten. Das ist eine Beschränkung von Windows. Da kann nVidia nichts machen.


----------



## RavenlordX (22. Februar 2012)

Domowoi schrieb:


> Man muss auf jeden Fall neustarten, da Windows nur bei einem Neustart den neuen Treiber lädt. Man muss zwar nicht neustarten damit man weiter arbeiten kann, aber wenn man den neuen Treiber nutzen möchte muss man neu starten. Das ist eine Beschränkung von Windows. Da kann nVidia nichts machen.


 
Also bleibt es wie eh und je 

Der neue WHQL arbeitet sehr gut bisher. Werde ihn noch intesiv an BF3 testen, ob dort evtl. noch etwas gemacht wurde in Bezug auf Grafikkartenauslastung.
Ich hatte die Erfahrung gemacht das einige Treiber die Nutzung bzw. Stabilität stark beinflusst haben.
Wo einst bei Übertaktung in einem Spiel mit einer bestimmten V-Core Spannung das ganze noch Stabil lief, war es bei einem anderen Treiber nicht mehr der Fall, da dieser die Karte noch etwas mehr beanspruchte und ide V-Core dann nicht mehr reichte und wieder etwas erhöht werden musste.

BF3 ist mein Testkanditat für Treiberabstürze die mit der V-Core Spannung der Grafikkarte zusammenhängen.


----------



## Alte-Schule (22. Februar 2012)

0815 schrieb:


> Hey Marc,
> "du darfst alles Essen, musst aber nicht alles verstehen"
> 
> Dazu kann ich dir auch gleich ein Beispiel geben. Ich warte seit dem vorletzten Treiber auf einen funktionierenden WHQL der kompatibel mit meiner Tv-Karte und dem Windows Media Player ist.
> ...


 Lösung: kauf dir ein Fernseher 
Danke für diese News werde gleichmal testen


----------



## hfb (22. Februar 2012)

0815 schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich dir auch gleich ein Beispiel geben. Ich warte seit dem vorletzten Treiber auf einen funktionierenden WHQL der kompatibel mit meiner Tv-Karte und dem Windows Media Player ist.
> Zweitens, Treiberupdate ist das A&O wie die Ablage beim Billard
> Drittens, 45% Skyrim Performance sagen wohl alles plus die Freude der User
> 
> Und und und ...


 
Schön und gut, aber was hat das mit WHQL zu tun? 
Richtig, nichts.



Domowoi schrieb:


> Man muss auf jeden Fall neustarten, da Windows nur bei einem Neustart den neuen Treiber lädt.


 
Das stimmt meiner Meinung nach seit Vista nicht mehr. Der Grafiktreiber kann seither im laufenden Betrieb
zurückgesetzt werden. Für irgendwas mussten die neuen Treibermodelle damals ja gut sein.


Bei mir läuft der Treiber seit gestern erstklassig.
Bei den letzten beiden WHQLs kam es häufig zu Timeouts, und zwar MIT Bluescreen und Neustart...
Ich dachte schon, ich hätte ein Hardware-Problem, so übel war das.
Der letzte Beta hat dann wenigstens immer den Treiber zurückgesetzt und den Bluescreen abgefangen.
Dafür war allerdings der Treiber-Menüpunkt SLI und Physx-Einstellungen nicht mehr vorhanden... 
Seit dem neuen bis jetzt gar kein Timeout mehr, toi toi toi. Und Sli/Physx-Zuweisungen sind auch wieder machbar.


----------



## .::ASDF::. (23. Februar 2012)

0815 schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 1. Jemand von euch eine Tv-Karte am Start der über den WMP guckt? Keines Feedback ob er kompatibel ist wäre nett von euch



Meinst du das Problem:  "Fixes black screen during playback using Windows Media Center." Das wurde seit dem Betatreiber 285.79 gelöst.

Seitdem letzten offiziellen Treiber (285.62) halte ich nichts mehr von WHLQ, wegen dem oben genannten Problem. Danach konnte ich nur noch die Betatreiber verwenden und war auch zufrieden damit. Mal schauen ob der neue Treiber auch gut läuft.


----------



## Invisible_XXI (23. Februar 2012)

Endlich!!


----------



## 0815 (23. Februar 2012)

.::ASDF::. schrieb:
			
		

> Meinst du das Problem:  "Fixes black screen during playback using Windows Media Center." Das wurde seit dem Betatreiber 285.79 gelöst.
> 
> Seitdem letzten offiziellen Treiber (285.62) halte ich nichts mehr von WHLQ, wegen dem oben genannten Problem. Danach konnte ich nur noch die Betatreiber verwenden und war auch zufrieden damit. Mal schauen ob der neue Treiber auch gut läuft.



Jopp genau der Black Screen macht Probleme, deshalb sitze ich schon seit Monaten auf dem veralteten Alpha Treiber von Battlefield rum. Kann leider erst wieder am Wochenende testen, aber bin mal gespannt funktioniert. 

Zu "Fernseher kaufen Blabla" - meine Freundin schlägt mir auf den Hals


----------



## 45thFuchs (23. Februar 2012)

Die OC fähigkeit der treiber im letzten halben jahr lässt irgendwie zu wünschen übrig Morgen mal wieder den benchparcours abklappern.


----------



## Aggrotyp (23. Februar 2012)

gleich runterladen. heute wirds wohl ein skyrimabend werden


----------



## MonKAY (27. Februar 2012)

Wird zwar geladen, aber die Betatreiber liefen bei mir Problemlos.


----------



## Bl0ody666 (27. Februar 2012)

gibt es schon irgend welche Benchmarks vergleiche zu den anderen Treiber mit dem neuen?
würde mich interessieren wie gut der neue Treiber abschneidet..will gerne in April wieder eine Benchmark Abende machen ^^


----------



## PCGH_Marc (27. Februar 2012)

Nvidia vergleicht ja selbst mit einem älteren Treiber. Wer halbwegs aktuell war, wird ergo keine großen Sprünge machen.


----------



## KaterTom (28. Februar 2012)

Hier:Articles: NVIDIA GeForce 295.73 WHQL Drivers: Essential For Skyrim, Diablo III & Mass Effect 3 - GeForce gibts einen Artikel von Nvidia zu dem Treiber mit ein paar Benchmarks, aber nur im Vergleich zum 285.62. In den Benches findet sich auch die Erklärung für die 45% bei Skyrim.


----------



## KillerCroc (29. Februar 2012)

heute erst entdeckt und installiert, bisher gibt es keine Probleme


----------

